# G5 Optix ME



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear you had som many troubles, I love mine, I do agree the fibers are not that bright without the light(and me being an idiot left the light on after a hunt, and now I am doing a battery search around town). 

The way I sighted it in, that seemed to work great for me, is I sighted the floating pin in at 50 yards(with it adjusted to the 1st click), and then went backwards to 20, so I have 20,30,40,50. I dont have a range to check yardage for the floating pin out past 50, so havent been able to utilize it yet. I also had to flip the sight mount over to be able to sight it in.

It suprises me they didnt email you back, I emailed them a question about my broadheads and had a response the same day.

Hope you find a sight you like


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I have one and love it. Great sights. Sorry it didn't work out for you. This is actually the first time i have heard anything bad about them.


----------



## CY67 (Dec 19, 2004)

I was not impressed either I had mine for 2 days and the bumper pad on the bottom of the sight housing came off. Since I had not had it too long, I took it back to where I bought it and got a refund. I don't plan on straying from my Spot-Hoggs again.

Sorry your having issues. Just tell your wife you meant 4 years on everything except the sight and get you a Spot-Hogg or Cooper John Dead Nuts 2.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Didnt care for the pin brightness. It also vibrated and made a buzzing sound in the track the fibers ran thru. I did like the ruggedness of it, and how light it was being made of Magnesium. Took mine back after the first day as well.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Viper archery predator micro-tune!*

viper archery predator micro-tune is by far the best hunting sight I have ever uses and is very tough and very bright and it will stand up under any hunting conditions! check them out at www.viperarcheryproducts.com and they stand behind them 100%


----------



## switchback_101 (Jul 6, 2007)

The batteries for the sight light are available through the Wal Mart Jewlery Dept ... they are pricey for the three batteries i think it is $12 but I love my sight it works perfect withou the sight light, you probably shouldnt be hunting if you cant see my pins by themselves without the light it is most likely past hunting hours... i have had my G5 sight for over a year now and it seems good... but my theory is find what fits you best and go with it so I hope you find a sight that works well for you...


----------



## switchback_101 (Jul 6, 2007)

OH yeah if you have some you want to get rid of let me know Id pay $$ for some shipped to KS.... let me know!!!


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

broke 2 fibers on it by touching them...
lot's of noise from it. but otherwise i like it.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Have you tried contacting G5 about this? By far one of the best customer services in archery. Contact them via phone or email. They are here to help and tell them your concerns.

I am sure they will stand behind their product. Please email them as they usually get back right away. Contact information is on their website.


----------



## IAHunter23 (Dec 11, 2006)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Have you tried contacting G5 about this? By far one of the best customer services in archery. Contact them via phone or email. They are here to help and tell them your concerns.
> 
> I am sure they will stand behind their product. Please email them as they usually get back right away. Contact information is on their website.



I agree with Lou they are great people to deal with. I have a G5 ME sight and I couldnt be happier. I bought it on the internet for far less than they usually sell for and havent had 1 problem with it......
Patrick


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

g5 are awesome people to deal with. i wouldnt ever buy one of their sites though they look too big and bulky. i have their meta peep and their montecs and i love em. i dry fired my bow and the peep warped and they sent me a new one at no cost i didnt even have to send them a recipt for the peep.


----------



## muzzleblast42 (Aug 7, 2007)

I shoot montec's and g5 peep. I love them, but I wouldn't touch their sight. I work at a big outdoors store and I think we have sold a few of them but about 80% come back. We don't try to sell them to anyone. I shoot CJ comp and I love them.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

As said before, they have awsome costumer service!


----------



## Diesel-Dog (Aug 18, 2005)

*Yes I did send them an email.....*

Yes I did send them an email via there contact us page, included my name phone # and email address but it has been 4 weeks and I have yet to even hear back from them. And yes I do regulary check by junk email :wink:

IMHO there customer service sucks, while many of you may have had good luck with them I however have not. The same day I sent the email to them I also sent one to Muzzy and Predator camo telling them how much I enjoy using their quality products and I even got an offer of appriciation ( free stuff ) for being a loyal customer but I turned it down since that was not the intention of the email. I just figured since I was sending one bad one out I would send a couple of good one's to the companies that make quality gear and thank them.


Drew


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

Diesel-Dog said:


> Yes I did send them an email via there contact us page, included my name phone # and email address but it has been 4 weeks and I have yet to even hear back from them. And yes I do regulary check by junk email :wink:
> 
> IMHO there customer service sucks, while many of you may have had good luck with them I however have not. The same day I sent the email to them I also sent one to Muzzy and Predator camo telling them how much I enjoy using their quality products and I even got an offer of appriciation ( free stuff ) for being a loyal customer but I turned it down since that was not the intention of the email. I just figured since I was sending one bad one out I would send a couple of good one's to the companies that make quality gear and thank them.
> 
> ...


why would you send them an email when you can call them? IMO thats stupid.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Diesel-Dog said:


> Yes I did send them an email via there contact us page, included my name phone # and email address but it has been 4 weeks and I have yet to even hear back from them. And yes I do regulary check by junk email :wink:
> 
> IMHO there customer service sucks, while many of you may have had good luck with them I however have not. The same day I sent the email to them I also sent one to Muzzy and Predator camo telling them how much I enjoy using their quality products and I even got an offer of appriciation ( free stuff ) for being a loyal customer but I turned it down since that was not the intention of the email. I just figured since I was sending one bad one out I would send a couple of good one's to the companies that make quality gear and thank them.
> 
> ...



Give them a call, do not write them off because they did not respond to an email. Call them, G5 will make it right. Its a toll free call too!! Call them please and they will help you out.
*
Call 1-866-456-8836*

Lou


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

Diesel-Dog said:


> If this is in the wrong spot Mods feel free to move it.
> 
> 
> Well I just cannot keep quiet about this sight any longer. A few months ago I went into the local pro shop and bought a new Bowtech Allegiance and ever imaginable accesory to go with it. I made a deal with my wife that money was no object as long as I got 4 years out of the complete package. Anyways to make a long story short they convinced me that the New G5 Optix line up was by far one of the best sights on the market so I trusted them and bought it ( it was something like $139.00).
> ...


this is a easy fix,"SWORD SIGHTS" sorry to hear about your trouble i to didnt like them either.


----------



## BowHntr72 (Dec 28, 2005)

*G-5 Sight*

I will tell you this I have had my share of Archery Sights just like 90% of the people on here. Well IMO that G-5 Sight just like many sights has its down falls. I have one and I shot it for about 2 months took it off and now its in the closet. I was having major issues with the sight bolts breaking when putting a litte pressure when tighten the pins. I called bowtech customer service I have a all brand new pins and bolts in the mail received them within 3 days. Customer Service for Bowtech Rocks..

Sight Down Falls.

1. Pins are not bright at all.
2. Weak bolts break easy

Sight Good

1. Good Design
2. Love the Free Floating Pin had mine out to 95 yards would never shoot anything that far but still had.
3. Customer Service is great

So everyone has what they like I go with the Viper Sights now for my hunting rig. With and LP Archery Light Set up (1 minute timer)

So if anyone wants an extra G-5 Opti Max sight send me a PM I will give you a deal.. :darkbeer:


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

There were things I really liked about it. But my smart pin buzzed like crazy and you had to completely bury it to the bottom of the sight to shut it up


----------



## IA Huntress (Nov 13, 2007)

*G5 Outdoors Anything....*

Okay - I am addressing the G5 Customer Service issue now. If you have a problem and emailed the website - your email was NOT ignored. Especially if you had a technical problem. That is a big no, no and G5 does not let those things go lightly.
What most likely happened was our reply was sent to your junk mail. For some reason, there are a few servers and spam blockers that have an issue with our emails. I've had instances where my replies are completely blocked without me knowing it. Trust us - we are working on that problem, it is so annoying! 
Here is the solution, call. Call us - we are here to help. G5 is dedicated to good customer service. We will work with you to make your G5 experience the best. Here is the number, write it down or go to our "contacts" page on the website (www.g5outdoors.com). 1-866-456-883. (If you are in Canada, I believe you have to dial our direct number: 810-392-8431)
Don't ever hesitate to call.
-Maggie 
G5 Outdoors Web Producer


----------



## IA Huntress (Nov 13, 2007)

*More on G5...*

Another order of business: 
We have taken into consideration the issues some our hunters had this year with the Optix ME. We have developed a solution for 2008. I don't have information to give out now, but I invite you to sign up for the Club G5 Newsletter. You can do this on our website (www.g5outdoors.com). Just enter your email address at the bottom of the home page where is says "Sign up for Club G5." Our club members are the first to get information about our new products and learn about special promotions. 
We will also have more information on our website in the coming weeks. 

Happy Hunting! 
-Maggie
G5 Outdoors Web Producer


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

*Sight*



Diesel-Dog said:


> Yes I did send them an email via there contact us page, included my name phone # and email address but it has been 4 weeks and I have yet to even hear back from them. And yes I do regulary check by junk email :wink:
> 
> IMHO there customer service sucks, while many of you may have had good luck with them I however have not. The same day I sent the email to them I also sent one to Muzzy and Predator camo telling them how much I enjoy using their quality products and I even got an offer of appriciation ( free stuff ) for being a loyal customer but I turned it down since that was not the intention of the email. I just figured since I was sending one bad one out I would send a couple of good one's to the companies that make quality gear and thank them.
> 
> ...



Drew,
If you still have it, I would be willing to trade my heavy a&^ Tru Glo Extreme for your G5. I have tried to contact you for 4 weeks reference the sight under the classifieds, so either you are no longer on the Forum or you had a change of heart and you like it I have one on my Evotek Impact and love it. Why would you want something heavy in the first place? Let me know if you want to get rid of it?? That goes for anyone on here who is disappointed with the G5 I will take them off your hand in a heart beat!


----------



## darkstar (Jan 25, 2008)

I was thining of buying an Optix ME but after so many disatisfied people i think i will pass. Light-weight is a consideration but not at the sake of durability. Personally i dont care how good customer service is if the product is not top notch. It sounds to me like a lot of the complaints are about the fragility of the fiber optics and how dim they are and this is just unacceptable to me. For a sight that cost well over 100 dollars i would have expected much more. Im sure tons of people will claim they own one and its been great, but these problems sound like a design flaw. Especially with the reply from Maggie, and how these problems have been addressed- after the fact, not a great way to do business.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

So long I am satiesfied with the G5 Optix ME sight.
Sighted in the pins on 20, 30, 35 and 40 meters (metric because I am living in Germany).
Floating pin on 45 meters in his starting position. Two clicks and I am on 50 - more I haven´t fixed so far.
Harvested three animals in Novemeber 07 in Namibia (Ostrich, Warthog and Springbok).
Happy to had the floating pin on the sprinbok which stood on 50 meters distance - worked excellent.
Customer support was extraordinary when I broke one of the tiny screws two weeks befor my departure to Africa (which was my fault because I pulled it to tight) - a couple of days after I send an email to Maggie the spare screws arrived in time in Germany without a charge.
Up to now no complaining from my side - excellent sight. :thumbs_up


----------



## ATnoob (Jan 24, 2008)

If you really dont want it I'll take it! :tongue: I'm a complete noob so I doubt I would need something to keep spending money on.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

replace the fibers with fitz fibers love the sight one of the best ive had besides the Viper Predator Microtune


----------



## SASKwatch (Jul 19, 2007)

*Customer Service*

Just to add a bit on G5's part.

I bought a G5 ME sight for my older PSE Venom.
The Riser was shaped such that I was unable to correctly zero the pins horizontally (Windage).

1 short e mail explaining the problem to G5, and a speedy reply from their tech
to confirm my problem , and a part was made specifically for my bow that rectified the issue. The part showed up at my door postage paid and no further charges to me,within the week!!!

I am really pleased with my G5 Sight, and I was very impressed with the support I got from their techs when I encountered a problem with their product.

I truly believe that this is a company that stands behind their product, and that is the sort of company I have no problem opening my wallet for when it comes to buying accessories for my bow.

Set it and forget it...
Thats the way I like my sights, and thats exactly what I got with my ME.
I am very confident in this product being on my bow.

I use Montecs and I am also planning to buy the new expert rest.

Sorry to hear about your bad experience, but I have nothing but good things to say about my ME ...


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

Sounds like we have a cry baby on the loose...:violin:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well if everything was perfect then life wouldn't be any fun right? there is good and bad in all products..:wink:


----------

